# Free reformed kindle books!



## Supersillymanable

Recently I've acquired myself a kindle (I love it!)and decided to find what books I could get for free on it. I found out the answer is: quite a lot! So I thought I'd share my current findings to you people to save you money and hopefully bring your attention to some wholesome literature!

7 books by Don Carson for free: http://andynaselli.com/d-a-carson-publications

Free books from Monergism: FREE EBOOKS

Some more free books from Monergism (the list is mainly the same as the previous link, but there are some additions): Free Online Books (Monergism)

R. C. Sproul on Abortion: Abortion: A Rational Look at An Emotional Issue: R.C. Sproul, Greg Bailey: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

All of Dabney's works: Directory Listing of // (courtesy of Cameronian, thank you very much!)

Many of Piper's works are free in PDF format (including some gems such as Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood): Books By Title Explore our translated books in 25 different languages. - Desiring God 

If there are any you would like to add, that'd be great! I'll get my hands on any free books full of sound doctrine and edifying teaching!


----------



## Prudence

Here is a listing of @92 free books. Enjoy!

Bring the Books: Completed Index of Free eBooks


----------



## Supersillymanable

Thank you! Will be going through those!


----------



## housta

I've gotten a lot of free and reduced kindle books, and this site is a great resource:
http://www.gospelebooks.net/
You will have to sift through a lot of fluff but there are gems here. If there are free or cheap reformed books, they will usually show up here first. I just got Sproul and Johnny Mac books from there. 

Another option is Cross focused reviews run by a dear brother Shaun Tablatt. He is currently offering Puritan Portraits by Packer for review (though the tour may be full now). In exchange for reviews I've gotten books by JV Fesko, Ian Campbell, and a great church history book by Ian Shaw. You just sign up for the book you want to review, if you get selected you get the ebook for free (some offer hardcover but most are ebooks).


----------



## arapahoepark

Awesome! I recently got my own kindle as well.
Are those ebooks always for free or does the 'freeness' run out like some others do?


----------



## housta

A good reason to follow these guys on twitter, a few weeks back the kindle version of A Puritan Theology by Beeke and Jones was on sale for 9.99 (normally 30 bucks), but only for a few days.

Also, another sister site to cross focused reviews is Cross focused ebooks, some duplication, but between all these I've listed, anything good that's free or reduced in price will show up on these sites first!


----------



## housta

arap said:


> Awesome!
> Are those ebooks always for free or does the 'freeness' run out like some others do?



Trent, 

The ebooks that show up on the sites I've listed are normally for a limited time only, A puritan theology was on sale for only a few days. Some seem to stay free or reduced for a few weeks at least but they are temporary.


----------



## housta

Prudence said:


> Here is a listing of @92 free books. Enjoy!
> 
> Bring the Books: Completed Index of Free eBooks



Just got Ames Marrow of Sacred Divinity! Thanks Julie!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Thanks a lot you guys (and gal) for these!


----------



## sevenzedek

http://www.puritanlibrary.com/


----------



## FenderPriest

I made a list of resources a couple years ago on my blog: A Living Oak » E-Books


----------



## gordo

Thanks for this!


----------



## Supersillymanable

arap said:


> Awesome! I recently got my own kindle as well.
> Are those ebooks always for free or does the 'freeness' run out like some others do?



All the links I posted are free for as long as the websites are up (so indefinitely) as far as I know. I did also find Grudem's scholarly work on evangelical feminism, but didn't know if it had been put up illegally or not...


----------



## Supersillymanable

Also, if anyone has a way to convert Libronix, or Logos software books into kindle or PDF format, please let me know! I've got the whole of the New Testament BST commentaries on Libronix and Logos, but no way to convert them other than copy and paste (which is rather tedious). 

Thanks to all the other links! I've been downloading like crazy .


----------



## sevenzedek

I guess this is a thread to let everyone know about Calibre e-book conversion and management software. This program is a MUST HAVE for you e-book readers out there AND IT'S FREE! I have been using it for awhile now and it is quite reliable. This is also good software for e-book publishing.

http://calibre-ebook.com/


----------

